# Anyone with a poodle from Diamond Show Poodles in CA?



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Hello. I am looking at a pup from Diamond Show Poodles in So Cal area and am just curious if anyone else has a dog from this breeder? Love to see pics or get any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nope, and I would not recommend them based on their FB page and website. 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Diamond-Show-Poodles-1505340036430982/about/?ref=page_internal

Why don't you stick with the legit show breeders in CA?

Rock'nRolla
5-Star
Marquis Diamond
Grandeur
Divine

To name just a few.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I looked at their web site and don't see any pedigree or health test results. I also don't see any actual evidence that they show with success on their web site even though they talk lots about showing. They also note in a number of places that their standards are large/royal. There is no such thing as a royal standard for one thing. I also think an oversized dog is potentially more prone to end up with joint problems. If you go to/watch AKC shows judges don't tend to put up over sized standards.

I think you can do better.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

I appreciate the input. I have spoken to her on phone and she stated she does extensive health testing and I can view results online? I do know royal isn’t a standard type but I am interested in a larger standard as my boy is big and I just prefer a larger dog. I was also perplexed as to why the testing isn’t mentioned on the website when a lot of the other breeders ( including some mentioned above) that I have been researching and speaking too do list all that. I have been researching and contacting breeders for about four months now and was attracted to the size of the parents of this litter but wanted some expert input hence posting here ? Thank you for taking time to look into her sites and sharing your opinions.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Their webpage on health implies that every health problem can be prevented with a raw food diet. If only it were that simple! Plus they mention Mercola, a quack who uses fear to sell expensive health products. A huge red flag. Good luck on your search!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It doesn't look like you'll have a problem finding a reputable breeder, spicandspan  

Mvino, I would look for a reputable breeder and tell them you want a dog that's at the larger end of the spectrum. If you go "royal" you may have a lot of problems.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Summermist Standard Poodles just had a litter in March.......They are a Breeder of Merit, beautiful and health tested Spoos! You might want to research them if you are looking in the S. Californis area!

You might also want to contact Cabernet Standard Poodles The breeder Mary Olund is the President of the Poodle Club of Central Calif. (PCA AFFLIATE) she is very picky about who her pups go to though! Read her statement in the puppies column!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

There are SO many great breeders in California. I don’t think you would have any trouble getting a larger-sized Spoo puppy from a great breeder. It does take time to make the connections with the breeders.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would still strike a note of caution about looking for a very large spoo since the breeders who produce them may be pushing the envelope on other things. They are not meant to be a giant breed. Also my boy Javelin is not gigantic, but very powerful. I can't imagine having a spoo very much bigger or stronger than he is. He is 24" (officially from an agility measuring judge this morning) and weighs about 50 pounds.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I would still strike a note of caution about looking for a very large spoo since the breeders who produce them may be pushing the envelope on other things. They are not meant to be a giant breed. Also my boy Javelin is not gigantic, but very powerful. I can't imagine having a spoo very much bigger or stronger than he is. He is 24" (officially from an agility measuring judge this morning) and weighs about 50 pounds.


After being dragged around Home Depot by Fiona, my dad's golden who is at least 80 lbs., I am very grateful for my lighter spoos! Both are very strong, especially Frosty, but they only weigh 48-54 lbs.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Good info on the red flags some I was unaware of. I have spoken with some highly recommended breeders and still have Interest and some of them do have much larger than the average standards as someone mentioned so they are still on my radar I just had not heard of this breeder and wondered if anyone else had any experience. I appreciate the recommendations. I will continue to do the research I have been doing to find the right pup for me. I’m in no rush so finding the right breeder with the right dogs is my goal first and foremost.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

when I looked them up, I found a reportscam on them - not sure if it's the same breeder, diamondpoodle.
https://reportscam.com/diamondpoodlescom

I would avoid this breeder. I read through the website and saw many "deceptively" worded statements. Example - " Our pups will show in conformation, obedience, agility, track and field." But this breeder is doing none of this with her dogs to prove that they are worthy of breeding. And frankly except for conformation, you can do the rest successfully with a mutt from the humane society. It's worded to give the impression, if you read it quickly that the breeder is showing her dogs - but she's not. They have the word "show" in their name - yet none of these dogs are shown anywhere except on her website.

There is nothing about the recommended testing that quality breeders perform and are proud to advertise.

They call themselves a couture breeder and they charge anywhere from 2,500 - 5,000$ which is clearly couture prices for a backyard breeder.

As the others have said, you can do much better buying from a quality breeder.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mvinotime I am sure you will find a great pup and I also think it is useful to have conversations such as this from time to time so that people who are trying to figure out how to get a nice puppy (of any breed) can see what kinds of things matter in this searching.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Her statements that genetic defects are caused by bad diets are laughable........ then she goes on&on how nothing is guaranteed, even if you test, and how her dogs have been clear of anything for generations so therefore all her puppies are genetically healthy.......it is worded to make you believe there is testing when there is not but you don't realize that unless you read it closely!


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you Lily cd as that is very true. I have been on so many websites and followed up on so many recommendations and had communication with many breeders so it gets a little overwhelming ? I have learned a lot from this group and something seemed off enough to me to make me want to question further so having these expert eyes to do a little digging is sure helpful. I just want to take my time and make the best choice possible. Most definitely helpful!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think people who are serious about a particular breed tend to do good research to find a quality pup, but so many people just want a little love muffin asap that they will tend to "fall for" the first cute pup they see and the prettier a website is the harder it is to avoid being taken in by a cute face that is too good to be true.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think PF has become everybody's '3rd party opinion' LOL!!!:lollypop:


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I think PF has become everybody's '3rd party opinion' LOL!!!:lollypop:


Definitely!! There's been a few breeders I was excited about until I searched for them on this forum.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

True story! Lol ??


----------

